# West Virginia Police Make Arrest in Hostage Situation



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*The Associated Press*

Six people were temporarily held hostage at a Logan County pharmacy on Monday before police arrested a man suspected of firing a shot in the store.
The suspect was taken to a local hospital, said Logan County 911 Director Marilyn Crosby. The nature of the man's injuries were not immediately known.
"Everybody else that was in there were safe," she said. No details on how the situation ended were immediately available.
The hostage taking occurred about 1:20 p.m. at the Family Discount Pharmacy in Stollings, about 60 miles southwest of Charleston, Crosby said. The situation ended about 3 p.m. Authorities had closed state Route 10 through the town, which is about 2 miles from Logan.
Nancy New of Williamson was filling a prescription at the pharmacy when a man met her at the door and told her "to take myself and my three grandchildren and get out of there."
"And I was like 'what?' He said, 'trust me, you want to get out of here with these children now. I walked out the front door and I heard 'kaboom,'" she said.
John Fry, who owns an appliance shop next door, said several dozen police surrounded the pharmacy. The store is located in a business district of about 20 stores.








Copyright 2005 The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------

